# JVC KD-SH1000 Details.



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

I figure I'll do a write up on the most important features of this unit since it's a great budget deck. They can be found as low as $110 shipped. Which is amazing considering the features.

Let's start off with the network crossover. To activate the x-over mode, the unit must be turned off. You then hold ^ + v + eject buttons at the same time. Then use the knob to turn it on/off. After that, navigate to the Menu and then SEL.

*Crossover *

It's your basic 3 way crossover. Front HPF, Rear Bandpass (HPF+LPF), and Subwoofer LPF. There is not a phase shift option.

All channels have 0db -6db -12db -18db slopes.

The unit uses the Front HPF setting as the Rear LPF setting. You cannot over/underlap. Once you set one of them it automatically sets the other.

Front HPF/Rear LPF settings:
1.6khz 2khz 2.5khz 3.2khz 4khz 5khz 6.3khz 8khz 10khz 12.5khz 16khz 

Rear HPF settings:
31.5hz 40hz 50hz 63hz 80hz 100hz 125hz 160hz 200hz

You have to navigate to the Subwoofer option via SEL to change the Sub x-over options

Subwoofer LPF settings:
31.5hz 40hz 50hz 63hz 80hz 100hz 125hz 160hz 200hz

*Equalizer*

The unit has a selectable 9 band graphic EQ, or a 3 band parametric EQ.

Parametric EQ settings:

Band 1:
20hz 25hz 31.5hz 40hz 50hz 63hz 80hz 100hz 125hz 160hz 200hz 250hz

Band 2:
1khz 1.2khz 1.6khz 2khz

Band 3:
8khz 10khz 12.5khz 16khz 20khz

All bands have a selectable Q values of 0.7 1 2 3 4 5, as well as frequency boost/cut from -10 to +10

Graphic EQ settings:

9 bands
63hz 125hz 250hz 500hz 1khz 2khz 4khz 8khz 12.5khz

All have frequency boost/cut from -10 to +10

*Time Alignment (DSM)*

When in network mode it automatically sets itself to defeat, meaning you have to manually adjust the settings yourself instead of using the pre-set.

It has measurements in either cm or inches, adjustments are in 5cm increments or 2 inch increments . To change from one to the other hold the display button while in the DSM menu.

*Other features*

Amp Gain

High PWR
Unit uncaps volume to 50/50

Low PWR
Unit caps volume at 30/50

Off
Turn off internal amp

Volume ADJ
Adjusts volume of each source from -5 to +5

Subwoofer Volume
Adjust sub volume from 0 to 10

*USB*
I figure I should mention this since I've read the unit can only read up to 4gb memory sticks. I use a 8gb Cruzer Fit fully stored, and it has no problem reading all the files on it. 

I've also read that it is slow to load files from the USB. With the stick I'm using it loads in under 10 seconds. It depends on the stick being used on how fast it loads. I tried a cheap Transcend 8gb stick and it took between 20 to 30 seconds to load.

File Search
To search through folders without navigating through each one you have to go to menu, then mode, then list. After that you can use the arrow buttons to navigate to the desired folder. It's a pain IMO.

SD card
I have not used this feature, but the manual says it can only read up to 4gb. It also says that about the USB stick and that was wrong.

Overall this is a great unit with a lot of features considering the price. If anyone has any question I'll be glad to answer anything about it other than "how's the SQ". I'll just say it sounds good and would hard to beat at the price point.

If anyone has anything to add I'll be glad to edit into my post.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you find this for $110.00 please, the lowest I've found is $299.00


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Where did you find this for $110.00 please, the lowest I've found is $299.00


Ebay.

I got mine from txaudiocaroutlet. It was 109.99 shipped. He doesn't have them listed anymore. Maybe try to contact them.

You can get them from here for 139.99 shipped. Which is still a great price.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

I just noticed while looking at the JVC site it says this in the foot notes about the SD slot.

"_Compatible with up to 32GB SDHC and up to 2GB SD _"

JVC KD-SH-1000


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Wow, is there no negative to getting this radio lol...


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

How are the deck in terms of sq vs some of the bigger brands(Alpine, kenwood,pioneer etc...)?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If you are limited on funds or just want an inexpensive setup, it can't be beat for BNIB at current prices. Over 90% of headunits I've used were Pioneer which all seem to have a nice sonic signature. When I'm in my work truck with the KD-SH1000 I don't miss a thing!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

cnut334 said:


> How are the deck in terms of sq vs some of the bigger brands(Alpine, kenwood,pioneer etc...)?


I finally installed mine last week. I left all my settings on my ms8 exactly the same so all I did was exchange my 9887 with the sh. The unit was very clear and everything had a pronounced sound to it, very sharp. After about twenty minutes I had listening fatigue and a bit of a headache. Guitar strings sounded very detailed and so did the drums. Even after playing with the eq the vocals were a bit bright. After downloading about 75 songs to my USB stick I realised the deck would only read about 25 of them. The deck takes a very long time to read the files once plugged in or when the car is started. The features are great and I over the menu. Although I enjoyed the sound initially I had a mild headache after each listening session and it intensified the more I listened to it. I tried recalibrating my ms8 but that didn't work. I had it in for about a week but since I wasn't having much luck with the USB reading additional songs I just took it out. I initially thought it sounded better than my 9887 but it turns out they have different sounds.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas! I'm sticking with my cda-117.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmmm..... that's odd. I actually had the opposite between the Pioneer and JVC when using a usb. The JVC played files just fine that the Pioneer wouldn't see. Load times were equally fast between the two. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

I just installed my sh1000 A couple nights ago...

For the price, (110 shipped) Its an amazing stereo... and it lets me do the crossovers on the HU, which saves me a boatload of money, not to mention installation headaches.

I also picked up the Ipod adapter for it on the bay for 20$

So far, i dont mind the unit. It sounds good. I think any doubts i have about the SQ of my system are not stemming from the HU at this point.

With that said... Im not loving the menus and controls on this thing. I might be spoiled or something, because i had an alpine IDA x305 with a real LCD screen and legit ipod controls for a long time, but so far getting into the menus to do adjustments on the fly is just... Clunky. The screen is OK, but nothing exiting. 

And the Ipod control is the worst of all. Why cant you use the knob to scroll through artists/playlists/etc? the controls just work totally differently for Ipod than in the rest of the menus. I guess its because it plugs into the changer port? I don't know, but i'm not lovin it. Searching my 30G ipod for a specific artist? Forgedaboutit.

The EQ doesnt give you a ton of adjustment, but probably enough, and i haven't even had a chance to get in there and do time alignment yet.

So, long story short, its a 5-6 year old unit, and you can tell. It works fine, and once you get it set up an learn to use it, it will probably be OK. And its a 110$ stereo. Not bad.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

You can definitely tell it's a bit outdated, but again compare it to headunits that cost the same as it would back then and it still beats out quite a bit. 

The UI is very confusing and it does take a while to tune it, that much I agree. Once you do get used to it and you remember how much it cost you, it's quirks can be easily overlooked. Having nothing but 40, 80, 120, & 160hz on previous low band parametric options really sucked. I needed 50-60hz real bad in most of my installs for some reason. It's like the key frequency to cut in order to reveal extension. Cut below that and lower bass suffers. Above it and things get muddy, yet remember the JVC does have a parametric that has the frequencies the graphic is missing. Far better parametrics than basic Pioneer headunits. Unfortunately you can't use both so you have to opt for the most useful. 

The one useful feature that's not so obvious is the mute. By pushing in the volume knob it's muted very simply. Something that older Pioneer units had to have a remote to accomplish it. 

The sound may be a bit colored, but that's hard to say when it's so revealing as well. I have Diamond 5.25" comps in the doors with those bright aluminum tweets. Even with the cheap Sony the truck came with the tweets sounded bright so I could guess and say the speakers are part of the problem. With the JVC at least I'm able to pinpoint it better than before which has made more detail come out. I could put the RTA in there to further deduce, but it's a work truck. Just adjust & go.

Are there better options? Of course! Is it better than most that lack at least half the features? I do believe so. Is it worth using? Quite frankly, I can not see me downgrading just because it's a little outdated or quirky. I'll put it up against what most are riding around with! The price makes it a steal!


----------

